
Supercharging Windows Search - nailer
https://insider.windows.com/en-us/community-news/desktop-search/
======
nailer
I personally dislike Windows Search intensely - it's caused untold problems
where the mouse and keyboard simply don't work since Windows XP. It was last
unusably slow on my i7, 16GB, M2 SSD desktop. It's good they're aware of the
issues and changing it.

Particularly I suspect this:

> Additionally, for our developers, we made a change where the indexer no
> longer covers popular source repositories like Git (partly because of the
> sheer size of these repositories and also because the tools developers use
> to interact with their repositories typically have their own indexers).

will fix Search for me. On the new build now, with search re-enabled, and will
see.

